# email notification?



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Is there a way to set up an audible alert when I receive a new email?

Running XP Home and Yahoo email


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Sure, use Opera browser.... it has that too. Any audio file you want it to play.

DM


----------

